# I heard from Papa_Lazarou



## Spydro (2/6/16)

Papa is doing fine and just very busy with work and many other important personal things that are keeping him from being here right now. As it should be I won't state the why's, but trust me it is for some exceptional positive valid reasons he is away. He may well share them with all when he eventually has the time to peruse this forum again. I don't know when that will be, I don't think he knows for sure at this point.

He is well and will be back eventually.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## Christos (2/6/16)

Granted he has been missed, it's always pleasant to take a break from the things that hog most of your time, from time to time. 
I think I have had 20 minutes in the past week to browse the forum.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

Ah, thank you for the report @Spydro, much appreciated. I was wondering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/6/16)

Cool I was wondering about him just yesterday. Good to know we didnt bore him to death. Great guy very helpful and sooooo much knowledge wow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/6/16)

Christos said:


> Granted he has been missed, it's always pleasant to take a break from the things that hog most of your time, from time to time.
> I think I have had 20 minutes in the past week to browse the forum.


Yup 3 to 5 minutes at a time while sneaking a vape or making coffee. Life just hit the NOZ switch.


----------



## blujeenz (2/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Papa is doing fine and just very busy with work and many other important personal things that are keeping him from being here right now. As it should be I won't state the why's, but trust me it is for some exceptional positive valid reasons he is away. He may well share them with all when he eventually has the time to peruse this forum again. I don't know when that will be, I don't think he knows for sure at this point.
> 
> He is well and will be back eventually.


Totally acceptable, I wouldnt want to be on the forum during my honeymoon either.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro (2/6/16)

blujeenz said:


> Totally acceptable, I wouldnt want to be on the forum during my honeymoon either.




If he was on a honeymoon I'd bet Mama-L would be a force to reckon with when he got back.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

Spydro said:


> If he was on a honeymoon I'd bet Mama-L would be a force to reckon with when he got back.


You made me laugh and choke on my vodka and some came out my nose and now it burns like hell. But... lmfao...


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Also glad to hear this, especially that he is being kept away for positive reasons! That's rare in this day and age it seems!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (31/7/17)

I received a very short communica from Papa Lazarou yesterday (Saturday). He mentioned needing to apologize for staying away from ecigssa for so long, but didn't say when or even if he might visit this forum again. Like with me these days he said his computer time is very limited.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------

